# Dash Vibration/Rattle around 2,000 rpm



## shkaff (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm new to this forum and to owning a Cruze, I recently purchased a 2011 eco m/t and I seem to experience a strangle rattle at around 2,000 rpm mostly after some spirited driving.

Here is a video I recorded, it appears to be coming from the front passenger side of the dash. I still have warranty so I would really like to get this resolved and any help would be appreciated.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjtOXjS6hfc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

I have the same issue. Mainly when the temperature is below 50 degrees. I figured out it is the gauge cluster in my case. Try pushing up on the cluster as you accelerate. I have not tried wedging anything under it yet, but that is definitely where my issue is. I wish you luck.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Front passenger side could be something in the glovebox or possibly the cabin air filter.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Had a thought - this could be the fuel rails. We've had a small number of reports with the fuel rails rattling between 2,000 and 2,500 RPM on the Holden and US Cruze. The fuel rails run up the engine side of the firewall and are located in front of the passenger. If it's the fuel rails simply pulling them out an eighth of an inch will fix this.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

IMO it sounds like the heat shield between the exhaust and chassis.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gus_Mahn said:


> IMO it sounds like the heat shield between the exhaust and chassis.


Definitely check the fuel rails then. There is very little space between them and a very small ( < 1/8" ) adjustment can fix this.


----------



## edlloyd (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi. I know this is an old thread, but did you ever get this problem resolved. I have a brand new 14 LS and I am having what I believe the same issued at 2500 rpm. It is much more noticeable when cold.


----------



## platinumCruiser (Aug 20, 2014)

I am having this problem too. Its so annoying. Did you ever fix it?


----------



## edlloyd (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes, rerouting of the fuel lines fixed the problem.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

There is a service bulletin addressing this exact issue. It is the brake lines that run along the firewall. I will try to get it up here at some point.


----------



## platinumCruiser (Aug 20, 2014)

That is good that you fixed it.


----------



## platinumCruiser (Aug 20, 2014)

Could you please tell me exactly how to fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

As promised, I know it took me a while, but here it is. Today's episode of ripped from GM SI.....


----------



## CPenn1086 (Nov 24, 2018)

I hate to resurrect an old thread, but has anyone else been able to fix this issue themselves without going to the dealer? I notice my Cruze suffers from the same vibration I would prefer to just take care of it myself rather then bring it to a dealership and pay.


----------

